#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Сомнение

## Атарион

правильно ли я понимаю, что сомнение - один из грехов в буддизме? где можно про это почитать?

----------


## Харуказе

> правильно ли я понимаю, что сомнение - один из грехов в буддизме? где можно про это почитать?


Нет, в буддизме нет понятия "греха". Сомнение в ряде случаев является даже полезным,и без него никак. Допустим если человек сомневается в правильности того или иного поступка, то это сомнение будет полезным ,если приведёт его к отказу от совершения чего-то плохого.

----------


## Юй Кан

> правильно ли я понимаю, что сомнение - один из грехов в буддизме? где можно про это почитать?


С одной стороны:

Будда однажды посетил маленький городок Кесапутта в царстве Косала. Жители этого города были известны под общим именем Калама. Когда они услышали, что Будда находится в их городе, Калама посетили его и сказали ему:

“Господин, есть некоторые отшельники и брахманы, что посещают Кесапутту. Они объясняют и освещают только свои собственные учения и презирают, проклинают и отвергают учения других. Но мы, Господин, всегда в сомнении и растерянности – кто же из этих почтенных отшельников и брахманов говорит истинно, и кто ложно”.

Тогда Будда дал им следующий совет, уникальный для истории религий:

“Да, Калама, это правильно, что у вас сомнения, что вы в растерянности, поскольку сомнения возникли в предмете, который сомнителен. Теперь слушайте, Калама, не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, ни явной логикой или доказательством, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей “это мой учитель”. Но, Калама, когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им”.

Будда пошел даже дальше. Он сказал бхиккху (монахам), что ученик должен испытать даже самого Татхагату (Будду) так, чтобы он (ученик) мог быть полностью убежден в истинной ценности учителя, которому он следует.

*Согласно учению Будды, сомнение (вичикиччха) – это одно из Пяти Препятствий (ниварана)[3] ясному пониманию Истины и духовному продвижению (или, по существу, любому продвижению).* Сомнение, тем не менее, не “грех”, поскольку в буддизме нет раздела веры. В действительности, в буддизме вообще нет “греха”, как он (грех) понимается в некоторых религиях. Корень всего зла – это неведение (авидджа) и ложные взгляды (миччха диттхи). Нельзя отрицать, что пока есть сомнения, растерянность, колебание, невозможно никакое продвижение. Равно как нельзя отрицать, что сомнения обязательно есть, пока не видишь или понимаешь ясно. Но чтобы продвигаться далее, совершенно необходимо избавиться от сомнения. Чтобы избавиться от сомнения, нужно видеть ясно.

Бессмысленно говорить, что не следует сомневаться и следует верить. Просто сказать “я верю” – не значит, что вы действительно понимаете и видите. Когда студент работает над математической задачей, он доходит до стадии, как продвинуться за которую он не знает, и там он пребывает в сомнении и растерянности. Пока у него есть это сомнение, он не может преуспеть, он должен разрешить свое сомнение. И существуют пути разрешения этого сомнения. Просто сказать “я верю” или “я не сомневаюсь” определенно не решит вопрос. Заставить себя поверить и принять что-то без понимания – это политическое, но не духовное или интеллектуальное действие.
http://dharma.the-serial.ru/books/va...hil_budda.html
С другой: вера в Дхамму, Будду и Сангху или полное вверение себя этой триаде -- важный фактор для достижения Освобождения. (Детально см. Сампасадания сутту или «Проповедь об услаждающей вере».)

----------

Aion (23.11.2017), Балдинг (24.11.2017), Говинда (25.11.2017), Дубинин (23.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

Сомнение это одна из ниваран (помех) при практике.
Например при випассане.
Но это при любой практике.
Если куда то прыгаешь в воду или с парашютом, то сомневаться можно "до", а "во время" уже ни в коем случае нельзя.
Видели ролики, как с трамплина разбегаются, потом передумали, а уже поздно  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (26.11.2017), Ануруддха (24.11.2017), Дубинин (23.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

Ниварана Сутта, почитайте.

----------


## Кристина

Вот эту концепцию отсутствия греха очень сложно осознать, если всю жизнь оперировал таким понятием. Вроде умом и понимаю, а осознать никак не могу.

----------


## Фил

> Вот эту концепцию отсутствия греха очень сложно осознать, если всю жизнь оперировал таким понятием. Вроде умом и понимаю, а осознать никак не могу.


Мне наоборот, концепцию греха осознать сложно.
Вроде и понимаю, что под этим подразумевают, но иначе как мракобесие воспринять не могу.

----------

Алексей Л (27.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> Мне наоборот, концепцию греха осознать сложно.
> Вроде и понимаю, что под этим подразумевают, но иначе как мракобесие воспринять не могу.


Грех дословно, вроде бы, - промах. Если в основе каждого действия ( не пробужденного, грешного ) человека лежит невежество и заблуждение, то, конечно же, такое действие и будет " промахом " т.е. будет грехом. Что тут мракобесного?  Я здесь рассуждаю с позиций буддизма: каждое действие непросветленного существа оставляет после себя кармический след, т.е, переходя к христианской терминологии, можно сказать, что человек грешит непрестанно. 
У христиан не так все жестко. Действия, направленные в сторону совершения добра, грехами у христиан не считаются. К тому же страсти ( клеши ) у христиан делятся на укоризненные и непорочные. Вторые грехами не считаются. Есть еще у христиан понятие " первородный грех или прародительский грех ". Ранее упомянутые непорочные страсти как раз и являются последствиями этого " первородного греха ". Главное и самое неприятное из числа этих последствий - это смертность человека. Адам и Ева согрешили, - вкусили плод с дерева познания добра и зла - а мы теперь из-за этого умираем. Может быть это Вам кажется мракобесием?

----------


## Won Soeng

Личность ограничена рождением и смертью. Но у рождения есть причина - карма. Осознавая карму (склонности, привычки, привязанности) существо может их обуздать. Ведь карма не без причин. Влечения возникают с условием приятного, неприятного и неинтересного в восприятии. Так обнаруживая обусловленность возникновения уходят мистические идеи обладания и подчинения и проясняется универсальная мудрость прозрения четырех истин. Познав, что ни у одного существа нет момента, до которого бы существа не было, становится очевидной не сотворенность существ. Нет владельца, нет управителя, нет чего-то принимающего тяготу и освобождение. Освоив этот взгляд мистификация развеивается и больше для обуздания влечений не важны обстоятельства. Прекращение обнаруживается независимым от усилий.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> Личность ограничена рождением и смертью. Но у рождения есть причина - карма. Осознавая карму (склонности, привычки, привязанности) существо может их обуздать. Ведь карма не без причин. Влечения возникают с условием приятного, неприятного и неинтересного в восприятии. Так обнаруживая обусловленность возникновения уходят мистические идеи обладания и подчинения и проясняется универсальная мудрость прозрения четырех истин. Познав, что ни у одного существа нет момента, до которого бы существа не было, становится очевидной не сотворенность существ. Нет владельца, нет управителя, нет чего-то принимающего тяготу и освобождение. Освоив этот взгляд мистификация развеивается и больше для обуздания влечений не важны обстоятельства. Прекращение обнаруживается независимым от усилий.


И тем не менее, тело умрет. Почему бы не освободить человека и от этой неприятности? Почему одним удается победить смерть, а другим - нет?

----------


## Фил

> Грех дословно, вроде бы, - промах. Если в основе каждого действия ( не пробужденного, грешного ) человека лежит невежество и заблуждение, то, конечно же, такое действие и будет " промахом " т.е. будет грехом. Что тут мракобесного?  Я здесь рассуждаю с позиций буддизма: каждое действие непросветленного существа оставляет после себя кармический след, т.е, переходя к христианской терминологии, можно сказать, что человек грешит непрестанно. 
> У христиан не так все жестко. Действия, направленные в сторону совершения добра, грехами у христиан не считаются. К тому же страсти ( клеши ) у христиан делятся на укоризненные и непорочные. Вторые грехами не считаются. Есть еще у христиан понятие " первородный грех или прародительский грех ". Ранее упомянутые непорочные страсти как раз и являются последствиями этого " первородного греха ". Главное и самое неприятное из числа этих последствий - это смертность человека. Адам и Ева согрешили, - вкусили плод с дерева познания добра и зла - а мы теперь из-за этого умираем. Может быть это Вам кажется мракобесием?


Я о грехе в христианском понимании.
Это мне непонятно было никогда.
Я рожден релятивистом.

----------


## Абхиван

> Я рожден релятивистом.


Релятивисты никогда не испытывают чувства голода, холода, жажды и т.д.( это и есть проявления тех непорочных страстей, о которых я писал выше )?
Или появление этих чувств зависит от " системы отсчета " релятивиста?
Релятивисты, меняя свои взгляды, могут жить вечно? Вы - такой релятивист?

----------


## Фил

> Релятивисты никогда не испытывают чувства голода, холода, жажды и т.д.( это и есть проявления тех непорочных страстей, о которых я писал выше )?


Чувства голода, жажды - испытывают.
А вот почему они "непорочные" - непонятно...




> Или появление этих чувств зависит от " системы отсчета " релятивиста?


Если ты не поел, то будешь испытывать чувство голода.
Зависит от условий.




> Релятивисты, меняя свои взгляды, могут жить вечно? Вы - такой релятивист?


Не могут. Могут делать только то, для чего есть условия.

Вы что-то хотите показать этими вопросами с "подвохом"?

----------


## Фил

Этики (моралисты) выносят свои этические системы куда-то вообще, за пределы Вселенной.
Как они это делают, и почему остальные их слушают - непонятно....

----------


## Юй Кан

Отличие христ. греха от будд. неблагой кармы (т.е. деяния, вредоносного, прежде всего, по отношению к самому деяющему):
-- грех оценивается и карается (либо прощается) неким внешним Творцом (Богом), существом высшим, но вполне субъективным, как любое другое существо;
-- неблагая карма же фиксируется объективным причинно-следственным законом.


Касательно этического "Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо?" Благословенным в Мирах поведано очень просто в одной из самых популярных по цитированию (чуть речь заходит о сомнениях : ) сутт очень просто:

– И правильно, каламы, что вы сомневаетесь; правильно, что вы пребываете в недоумении. Неуверенность возникает в вас относительно того, что само по себе сомнительно.
Внемлите, каламы. «Не руководствуйтесь преданиями, традиционностью учения, слухами, священными писаниями, умозрительными доводами, логическими доказательствами, рассуждениями о причинах, умозрительным принятием взглядов, кажущейся осведомленностью говорящего, или мыслью «этот монах – наш учитель»[5], но когда вы узнаете сами, что 'эти способы поведения вредны, эти способы поведения предосудительны; эти способы поведения порицаемы мудрыми; а будучи практикуемы и доведены до полного развития, причинят вред и приведут к страданию' – тогда вам следует отказаться от них».
– Как вы считаете, каламы,* когда в человеке появляется алчность, ненависть и заблуждения, идет ли это ему во вред или ведет его к благоденствию?*[6]
– Идет во вред, Господин.
– А если, каламы, *человек, который исполнен желаний, испытывает ненависть и находится в заблуждении, который побежден алчностью, ненавистью и неведением, чьи мысли находятся под их властью, отнимет жизнь, возьмет то что ему не дано, совершит прелюбодеяние и станет обманывать, а также будет призывать других к этому же – будет ли это ему во вред и приведет ли его к длительному страданию?* 
– Да, Господин.
[И далее -- по тексту... См. Калама сутту]
Чего тут сложного? Что непонятного в такой очень простой этической системе? (А ведь буддизм -- учение, прежде всего, этическое...)

----------

Алексей Л (27.11.2017), Балдинг (24.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И тем не менее, тело умрет. Почему бы не освободить человека и от этой неприятности? Почему одним удается победить смерть, а другим - нет?


Все рожденное подвержено смерти. Все возникающее - прекращается. Не цепляясь за чувственные удовольствия, за правила и ритуалы, за идеи и за себя побеждается смерть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017), Монферран (25.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И тем не менее, тело умрет. Почему бы не освободить человека и от этой неприятности? Почему *одним удается победить смерть*, а другим - нет?


Что значит - победить смерть ?

----------

Фил (24.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Что значит - победить смерть ?


Смертью смерть поправ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смертью смерть поправ?


Возможно )

Вот память о героически умерших в древности жива до сих пор.
Но это ведь только  память, хоть многих Героев и к Богам причислили.

----------


## Дубинин

> Что значит - победить смерть ?


По йоговски- это значит подружиться с ней (реализовать смерть)- т.е. за смерть не принимать вертуальное прикладывание "своего трупа- к себе живущему" или "вздрагивание от примеривание на себя состояние чужого трупа", реализовать "прекращение"- желательно на постоянной основе (редко кто может пережить "прекращение на всегда"- любого своего ощущения- без делания либо "продолжения" либо оставляния "тем- же самым")

----------

Алексей Л (27.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017), Фил (24.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По йоговски- это значит подружиться с ней (реализовать смерть)- т.е. за смерть не принимать вертуальное прикладывание "своего трупа- к себе живущему" или "вздрагивание от примеривание на себя состояние чужого трупа", реализовать "прекращение"- желательно на постоянной основе (редко кто может пережить "прекращение на всегда"- любого своего ощущения- без делания либо "продолжения" либо оставляния "тем- же самым")


Только вот зачем прекращать на всегда любое ощущение.
Они и так, когда приходит время - прекращаются, точнее даже каждый момент прекращаются.

Не лучше ли прекратить обязательные условия при которых может переживаться страдание от ощущений, или например страдание от смерти ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Только вот зачем прекращать на всегда любое ощущение.
> Они и так, когда приходит время - прекращаются, точнее даже каждый момент прекращаются.
> 
> Не лучше ли прекратить обязательные условия при которых может переживаться страдание от ощущений, или например страдание от смерти ?


Так с Кали- знакомятся. а потом и с Ваджрайогиней..(не просто "прекращение" а и "возникновение и прекращение" игнорятся как иллюзорные)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> Нет, в буддизме нет понятия "греха". Сомнение в ряде случаев является даже полезным,и без него никак. Допустим если человек сомневается в правильности того или иного поступка, то это сомнение будет полезным ,если приведёт его к отказу от совершения чего-то плохого.


А как же вторая самйоджана?

----------


## Харуказе

> А как же вторая самйоджана?


Это как раз сомнение в правильных поступках или стыд от уже совершённых неблагих (сожаление,тягостное чувство). Если есть сомнение по поводу того что делаешь что-то не правильно (стыд,или сомнение в правильности чего-то),то такое сомнение полезно,т.к может уберечь от неблагих дел. Допустим кто-то подумает: я бы украл,но мне будет стыдно. Такое сомнение правильно. Ну или: я бы украл,но будет ли это правильно?

----------


## Абхиван

> Чувства голода, жажды - испытывают.
> А вот почему они "непорочные" - непонятно...
> 
> Вы что-то хотите показать этими вопросами с "подвохом"?


Непорочные в том смысле, что они не считаются греховными страстями, поскольку эти страсти находятся не во власти человека ( не произволение человека их порождает ).

Этими вопросами я хотел показать, что среди множества " систем отсчета " релятивистов есть одна, которой строго обусловлена жизнь обычного релятивиста. Чтобы он ни думал, каких бы взглядов ни придерживался, это почти никак не повлияет на привязанность релятивиста к этой одной избранной системе отсчета. Жизнь его физического тела есть эта система отсчета. Она почти не зависит от взглядов и от мировоззрения релятивиста, а зависит от комбинации генов его родителей. Сутрический буддизм, в отличии от христианства, вопросами наследования от родителей того вида сознания, который влияет на физиологические особенности человека, почти не занимается. Преображение этой системы отсчета и освобождением от привязанности к ней любого релятивиста есть основное духовное делание христианства. Христианство занимается тем, что помогает человеку избавиться не только от укоризненных страстей ( клеш ), но и от непорочных, таких как чувство голод, жажды, холода и т.д. вплоть до страха смерти и самой смерти ( тоже помогает избавиться ). После воскресения тело Христа полностью избавилось и стало свободно от этих непорочных страстей. И никакие условия больше не станут причиной их появления. Смерть над этим ( воскресшим ) телом не властна.

Топикстартер, отталкиваясь от христианских понятий, завел свой разговор, поэтому я тоже позволил себе использовать христианскую терминологию, и позволил себе углубиться в христианскую проблематику. К тому же, он оказался не единственным, кто подходит к изучению буддизма, имея за спиной христианский багаж. Для них мои объяснения, думаю, не будут казаться вычурными и чужеродными.

----------


## Абхиван

> Все рожденное подвержено смерти. Все возникающее - прекращается. Не цепляясь за чувственные удовольствия, за правила и ритуалы, за идеи и за себя побеждается смерть.


Как же она ( смерть ) побеждается, если, по-вашему, " все рожденное подвержено смерти "?

----------

Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

"Система отсчета" в виде текущих условий (физическое тело, окружение, обычаи) у релятивиста конечо-же есть.
Но мы же про грех говорили.
Почему одно действие это грех, а другое - нет?
Откуда обобщение, что считать грехом?
Я это имел в виду.
Каждый поступок уникален. Их не обобщить.

----------


## Абхиван

> Что значит - победить смерть ?


Христиане говорят, что воскреснув Иисус Христос победил смерть. Его воскресшее тело больше не умрет. У буддистов реализация тела пустой формы по системе Калачакра тантры или реализация радужного тела в Дзогчене тоже есть победа над смертью.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> правильно ли я понимаю, что сомнение - один из грехов в буддизме? где можно про это почитать?


В тантре сомнения действительно являются большим препятствием. Если сравнивать христианство с буддийской тантрой ( Ваджраяной ), то больших различий в этом вопросе не обнаружите.

----------


## Фил

Все таки препятствие и грех - разные коннотации?

----------


## Абхиван

> "Система отсчета" в виде текущих условий (физическое тело, окружение, обычаи) у релятивиста конечо-же есть.
> Но мы же про грех говорили.
> Почему одно действие это грех, а другое - нет?
> Откуда обобщение, что считать грехом?
> Я это имел в виду.
> Каждый поступок уникален. Их не обобщить.


Что считать грехом, а что нет, зависит от того, чем ты занимаешься и к чему стремишься.
Например, то, что в сутре не является грехом, в тантре может стать таковым ( тантрическим падением, нарушением самаи и т.д.), и наоборот.

----------

Фил (24.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как же она ( смерть ) побеждается, если, по-вашему, " все рожденное подвержено смерти "?


С прекращением жажды и цепляния заканчивается святая жизнь, не будет больше рождений и смертей. Так побеждается смерть.

Попытки же сохранить жизнь вечно - тщетны. Все больше и больше страданий это приносит. Все больше и больше боли и мучений. Все больше и больше существ ввергаются в ады, поддерживая сверх меры дряхлеющее тело и распадающийся ум.

Как только видна суть рождения, жажда продления жизни угасает. Это не значит, что разрастается стремление к смерти. Смерть наступает своим чередом. Но уже видно, что ни рождение, ни смерть не затрагивают безмятежную ясность ума.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Что считать грехом, а что нет, зависит от того, чем ты занимаешься и к чему стремишься.
> Например, то, что в сутре не является грехом, в тантре может стать таковым ( тантрическим падением, нарушением самаи и т.д.), и наоборот.


Это и есть "страшное ругательство" - этический релятивизм.

----------


## Шавырин

> С прекращением жажды и цепляния заканчивается святая жизнь, не будет больше рождений и смертей. Так побеждается смерть.
> 
> Попытки же сохранить жизнь вечно - тщетны. Все больше и больше страданий это приносит. Все больше и больше боли и мучений. Все больше и больше существ ввергаются в ады, поддерживая сверх меры дряхлеющее тело и распадающийся ум.
> 
> Как только видна суть рождения, жажда продления жизни угасает. Это не значит, что разрастается стремление к смерти. Смерть наступает своим чередом. Но уже видно, что ни рождение, ни смерть не затрагивают безмятежную ясность ума.


Что такое *ум* в Вашем понимании этого слова ?

----------


## Абхиван

> С прекращением жажды и цепляния заканчивается святая жизнь, не будет больше рождений и смертей. Так побеждается смерть.
> 
> Попытки же сохранить жизнь вечно - тщетны. Все больше и больше страданий это приносит. Все больше и больше боли и мучений. Все больше и больше существ ввергаются в ады, поддерживая сверх меры дряхлеющее тело и распадающийся ум.
> 
> Как только видна суть рождения, жажда продления жизни угасает. Это не значит, что разрастается стремление к смерти. Смерть наступает своим чередом. Но уже видно, что ни рождение, ни смерть не затрагивают безмятежную ясность ума.


Будды, по-вашему, мучаются, имея вечные тела?
Я писал не о продлении сансарной жизни, а писал я об избавлении от смерти.

----------


## Абхиван

> Это и есть "страшное ругательство" - этический релятивизм.


Избавление от всех несовершенств ( грехов, препятствий и т.д. ) в таком случае есть этический абсолютизм.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что такое *ум* в Вашем понимании этого слова ?


В данном случае идет речь о термине "ясность ума", видимая в этой жизни, без раздельного определения, что такое "ум". 
Ум же - это читта, то есть все, что угодно - и есть ум. Ум это любое определенное или неопределенное содержание. 

Это понимание не требует какой-то более внушительной определенности, поскольку у ума нет пределов, нет ничего, что можно было бы вынести за пределы ума. Что бы ни воспринималось, воображалось, мыслилось - это все и есть ум.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017), Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Избавление от всех несовершенств ( грехов, препятствий и т.д. ) в таком случае есть этический абсолютизм.


Абсолютизм это деонтология (Кант). Когда поступок сам по себе правильный, не взирая на последствия.
Консеквенциализм (прагматизм) - наоборот, важны последствия.
И та и другая система на практике приводят к чудовищным результатам.  Грубо говоря можно убить человека либо чтобы сохранить моральный облик (не замарать руки, позволить убийце убить и не соврать ему например) , либо чтобы "спасти мир" (хотя спасение мира не стоит слезы ребенка).

Ограничивание этики какими то абсолютными рамками - бесчеловечно (дорога в ад такими намерениями вымощена)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будды, по-вашему, мучаются, имея вечные тела?
> Я писал не о продлении сансарной жизни, а писал я об избавлении от смерти.


Вечные тела - нерожденные. То есть это тела прекращения, тела освобождения. Они не имеют определенности, не имеют подверженности, они даже не различимы ни между собой, ни с чем-то другим, но сами процессы освобождения и прекращения имеют различимые формы и признаки.

То, что не имеет рождения - не подвержено и смерти, но не может быть и избавлено от смерти. По определению.

Природа ума - и есть природа рожденного и нерожденного. Цепляясь и увлекаясь возникает три аспекта: влекущее (жажда), влекомое (совокупности цепляния) и влечение (бхава). С прекращением цепляния прекращается и влекущее, и влекомое и влечение. Это и есть нерожденное, это и есть бессмертное.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> В данном случае идет речь о термине "ясность ума", видимая в этой жизни, без раздельного определения, что такое "ум". 
> Ум же - это читта, то есть все, что угодно - и есть ум. Ум это любое определенное или неопределенное содержание. 
> 
> Это понимание не требует какой-то более внушительной определенности, поскольку у ума нет пределов, нет ничего, что можно было бы вынести за пределы ума. Что бы ни воспринималось, воображалось, мыслилось - это все и есть ум.


При таком раскладе Вы допускаете *смерть* ?

----------


## Фил

"Устранение препятствий" вне этики, как "Государь" Маккиавели.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Абсолютизм это деонтология (Кант). Когда поступок сам по себе правильный, не взирая на последствия.
> Консеквенциализм (прагматизм) - наоборот, важны последствия.
> И та и другая система на практике приводят к чудовищным результатам.  Грубо говоря можно убить человека либо чтобы сохранить моральный облик (не замарать руки) , либо чтобы "спасти мир" (хотя спасение мира не стоит слезы ребенка).
> 
> Ограничивание этики какими то абсолютными рамками - бесчеловечно (дорога в ад такими намерениями вымощена)


Сам по себе правильный поступок это то, что называют тАковым. То, что имет происхождение в таковости. То, что сделано Татхагатой. 
Именно так действует освобождение. Если Вы держали канат, а потом его отпустили, канат освободится и то, что за его натяжение держалось - потеряет опору и придет в движение. 
Такой поступок не имеет определенной цели, поэтому он и называется безусловно правильным, то есть у него нет каких-либо возникающих условий, в нем нет влечения, нет желания, есть лишь прекращение. Узел развязан. Другие узлы ослаблены, и так же обретают свободу развязаться, освободиться от зацепления и натяжения.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017), Фил (24.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> При таком раскладе Вы допускаете *смерть* ?


Все рожденное подвержено смерти. Без исключений. Только нерожденное - бессмертно.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017)

----------


## Gakusei

Сомнения сами по себе ни хороши, ни плохи. Но вы можете обратить их на пользу себе или во вред.

----------

Won Soeng (24.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Сам по себе правильный поступок это то, что называют тАковым. То, что имет происхождение в таковости. То, что сделано Татхагатой. 
> Именно так действует освобождение. Если Вы держали канат, а потом его отпустили, канат освободится и то, что за его натяжение держалось - потеряет опору и придет в движение. 
> Такой поступок не имеет определенной цели, поэтому он и называется безусловно правильным, то есть у него нет каких-либо возникающих условий, в нем нет влечения, нет желания, есть лишь прекращение. Узел развязан. Другие узлы ослаблены, и так же обретают свободу развязаться, освободиться от зацепления и натяжения.


Согласен.
Таковость невозможна в рамках.

----------


## Шавырин

> Все рожденное подвержено смерти. Без исключений. Только нерожденное - бессмертно.


А , Вы можете привести наглядный пример нерождённого ?

----------

Шуньяананда (24.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> Отличие христ. греха от будд. неблагой кармы (т.е. деяния, вредоносного, прежде всего, по отношению к самому деяющему):
> -- грех оценивается и карается (либо прощается) неким внешним Творцом (Богом), существом высшим, но вполне субъективным, как любое другое существо;
> -- неблагая карма же фиксируется объективным причинно-следственным законом.


По таким критериям вряд ли удастся установить различие между " христ. грехом " и " будд. неблагой кармой "

" Кому простите грехи, тому простятся; на ком оставите, на том останутся." (Ин.20.23)

Эти слова были сказаны апостолам. Священники - их преемники. В разрешительной молитве священник говорит, что он прощает грехи.
А вообще, покаяние и исповедь - это таинство. В буддизме ( тантрическом ) - то же самое. Грехи ( нарушения самаи, падения и т.д. ) прощаются участием в цоге ( ганапудже ), очищаются многократным обращением-молением к Ваджрасаттве, Ваджрасамае и т.д.
Бог-Творец христиан на седьмой день творения почил от дел своих (трудов ), а грехи фиксировались причинно-следственным законом. Короче, все наоборот получается. Буддизм с христианством ( в Вашей интерпретации ) меняются местами.
По-моему, все, что приводит к страданию, есть грех. Точнее, все, что не ведет к прекращению и избавлению от причин страданий, есть грех.

----------

Фил (24.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> Вечные тела - нерожденные. То есть это тела прекращения, тела освобождения. Они не имеют определенности, не имеют подверженности, они даже не различимы ни между собой, ни с чем-то другим, но сами процессы освобождения и прекращения имеют различимые формы и признаки.
> 
> То, что не имеет рождения - не подвержено и смерти, но не может быть и избавлено от смерти. По определению.
> 
> Природа ума - и есть природа рожденного и нерожденного. Цепляясь и увлекаясь возникает три аспекта: влекущее (жажда), влекомое (совокупности цепляния) и влечение (бхава). С прекращением цепляния прекращается и влекущее, и влекомое и влечение. Это и есть нерожденное, это и есть бессмертное.


Вот только мастера буддийской тантры говорят, что для быстрейшей реализации Ваших " нерожденных тел " нужно родиться в физическом теле и преобразить ( трансформировать ) его.

----------

Шуньяананда (24.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А , Вы можете привести наглядный пример нерождённого ?


Вдохните. Глубже. Еще глубже. Как только можете глубоко. Попробуйте еще хотя бы чуть-чуть. Перестаньте вдыхать. Держитесь. Вдохните еще. Теперь просто перестаньте вдыхать и удерживать воздух, расслабьтесь. Наблюдайте нерожденный выдох.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017), Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Христиане говорят, что воскреснув Иисус Христос победил смерть. Его воскресшее тело больше не умрет. У буддистов реализация тела пустой формы по системе Калачакра тантры или реализация радужного тела в Дзогчене тоже есть победа над смертью.


А, Вы о этом.
Так и стхавира Ананда разложил своё тело на составляющее тонкоматериальное в момент смерти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот только мастера буддийской тантры говорят, что для быстрейшей реализации Ваших " нерожденных тел " нужно родиться в физическом теле и преобразить ( трансформировать ) его.


Не только быстрейшей, а вообще. Причем не обязательно в физическом, а просто - в рожденном теле. Преображение или трансформация - это один из методов. Это для тех, кто не способен на прямое отречение. Но для таких говорят, что они молодцы и имеют способности для более прекрасного метода. А все кто отрекся - они вам не указ, и вообще ушли не туда. Такая вот упая. Очень действенная, поскольку тех, кто не может отречься бесполезно учить отречению. А для тех, кто не может трансформировать - есть еще более возвышенный путь. Оставить все как есть.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А , Вы можете привести наглядный пример нерождённого ?


И всевмещающее и всеохватыващее пространство.

Подойдёт ?

----------

Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вдохните. Глубже. Еще глубже. Как только можете глубоко. Попробуйте еще хотя бы чуть-чуть. Перестаньте вдыхать. Держитесь. Вдохните еще. Теперь просто перестаньте вдыхать и удерживать воздух, расслабьтесь. Наблюдайте нерожденный выдох.


Как я могу наблюдать выдох которого нет ? *


* Может у меня строение мозга отличное от Вашего .

----------

Шуньяананда (24.11.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> И всевмещающее и всеохватыващее пространство.
> 
> Подойдёт ?


Нет, я не могу это видеть *своими глазами*

----------

Шуньяананда (24.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, я не могу это видеть *своими глазами*


Можете и спомощью зрения.
Так, как различаете расстояние, именно *своими глазами*.
И вполне ориентируетесь в пространстве.

Можете видеть охватывающее пространство с помощью обьектов полностью вмещающихся в поле зрения.

----------

Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как я могу наблюдать выдох которого нет ? *
> 
> 
> * Может у меня строение мозга отличное от Вашего .


Ну, расскажите, что Вы наблюдаете. Не нужно моделировать. Сделайте это, нужно всего каких-то 20 секунд. Если в результате Вы не будете наблюдать выдох, ну, что ж, значит Ваш мир за пределами моего восприятия *

*Но скорее всего, Вы думаете, что "нерожденное" - это что-то очень особенное, что Вы никак не можете наблюдать.

----------

Монферран (25.11.2017), Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> Не только быстрейшей, а вообще. Причем не обязательно в физическом, а просто - в рожденном теле. Преображение или трансформация - это один из методов. Это для тех, кто не способен на прямое отречение. Но для таких говорят, что они молодцы и имеют способности для более прекрасного метода. А все кто отрекся - они вам не указ, и вообще ушли не туда. Такая вот упая. Очень действенная, поскольку тех, кто не может отречься бесполезно учить отречению. А для тех, кто не может трансформировать - есть еще более возвышенный путь. Оставить все как есть.


Для быстрейшей нужно родиться именно в физическом теле.

Касательно всего остального, по-моему, дела обстоят с точностью до наоборот.
Тот, кто способен " отречься " от всех заблуждений, " оставляет все как есть ". Тот, кто не способен на это, трансформирует скандхи в мудрости. Тот, кто не способен на все вышеперечисленное, отрекается ( " прямо " ) от мирского существования.

Как Вы думаете, для чего рождались и появлялись в физическом теле, а затем трансформировали их в вечные тела, те, кто никогда не был обычным, заблуждающимся человеком? То есть, зачем рождались те, кто от рождения уже были полностью просветленными существами, и реализовывали радужные тела и тела пустой формы?

----------


## Шавырин

> Можете и спомощью зрения.
> Так, как различаете расстояние, именно *своими глазами*.
> И вполне ориентируетесь в пространстве.


Допустим, что я в пустыне и вижу мираж ...

И ещё я не вполне ориентируюсь в пространстве, ибо жарко .

Каким ещё человеческим органом чувств я способен восприять эту нерождённую данность ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну, расскажите, что Вы наблюдаете.


Ничего .




> Но скорее всего, Вы думаете, что "нерожденное" - это что-то очень особенное, что Вы никак не можете наблюдать.


Об этом и речь  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Допустим, что я в пустыне и вижу мираж ...
> 
> И ещё я не вполне ориентируюсь в пространстве, ибо жарко .
> 
>  ?


Давайте лучше без допустим )

Исходя из того, что Вы напечатали текст этого сообщения:
Вы вполне ориентируетесь в пространстве.
И можете видеть охватывающее пространство,  например устройства на котором печатали текст.
Иначе никаких действий напечатания текста совершить бы не смогли.




> Каким ещё человеческим органом чувств я способен восприять эту нерождённую данность ?


Рассудком.

----------

Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Давайте лучше без допустим )


Мне нравится с допустим  :Smilie: 




> Исходя из того, что Вы напечатали текст этого сообщения:
> Вы вполне ориентируетесь в пространстве.
> И можете видеть охватывающее пространство,  например устройства на котором печатали текст.
> Иначе никаких действий напечатания текста совершить бы не смогли.


Вы уверены , что тест напечатал *именно я* , а не моя секретарша (к примеру) ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне нравится с допустим 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы уверены , что тест напечатал *именно я* , а не моя секретарша (к примеру) ?


С большей долей вероятности допускаю, что напечатали именно Вы.
Время довольно позднее в наших с Вами поясах, чтоб секретарша ещё работала.

Устройство на котором Вы читаете данное сообщение и видите цвет этих букв ведь также полностью помещается в Ваше поле зрения и вполне видно что оно охватывается и вмещается пространством.

----------

Шавырин (24.11.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> С большей долей вероятности допускаю, что напечатали именно Вы.


Вы же сами просили , что-бы без допустим 




> Время довольно позднее в наших с Вами поясах, чтоб секретарша ещё работала.


Я ей сверхурочные проплачиваю  :Smilie: 




> Устройство на котором Вы читаете данное сообщение и видите цвет этих букв ведь также полностью помещается в Ваше поле зрения и вполне видно что оно охватывается и вмещается пространством.


Пространством кого из-нас оно охватывается и вмещается ?

Хотя , да  ...

Всего одна комната .

Пора расширять пределы (пространства)  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> А, Вы о этом.
> Так и стхавира Ананда разложил своё тело на составляющее тонкоматериальное в момент смерти.


По-вашему, апостол Фома вложил свои персты в что-то " тонкоматериальное " или в составляющие чего-то тонкоматериального?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пространством кого из-нас оно охватывается и вмещается ?
> 
> Хотя , да  ...
> 
> Всего одна комната .
> 
> Пора расширять пределы (пространства)


Это Вы уже о конкретном пространствекомнаты.
Это  временно ограниченный частный случай всё тогоже пространства.

Вообще будет ли пространство: пространствомограниченным(чемто) или пространствомохватывающим(чтото и всё) - зависит от взгляда наблюдателя. 
При это важно: пространствоограниченное всегда временное(точнее конечно: ограничители временны), а пространствоохватывающее всегда постоянно.

----------

Шавырин (25.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По-вашему, апостол Фома вложил свои персты в что-то " тонкоматериальное " или в составляющие чего-то тонкоматериального?


Не знаю.
Это к Фоме.

Насколько знаю , то в буддизме раскладывают физ. тело на тонкоматериальное составляющее, а не делают его вечным.
Да и "вечным" до какого времени может быть физ тело?
До того момента, как планета Земля разрушиться ?
До того момента, как Солнце себя и свою систему уничтожит ?
До того, как наша Вселенная прекратит своё существование ?

----------


## Абхиван

> Не знаю.
> Это к Фоме.
> 
> Насколько знаю , то в буддизме раскладывают физ. тело на тонкоматериальное составляющее, а не делают его вечным.
> Да и "вечным" до какого времени может быть физ тело?
> До того момента, как планета Земля разрушиться ?
> До того момента, как Солнце себя и свою систему уничтожит ?
> До того, как наша Вселенная прекратит своё существование ?


Никаких " до ". Только всегда и после ( всего вышеперечисленного ) т.к. эти тела не состоят из того, что распадается. В них нет даже самых тончайших частиц, при этом для обычного наблюдателя они - обычные физические тела.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Никаких " до ". Только всегда и после ( всего вышеперечисленного ) т.к. эти тела не состоят из того, что распадается. В них нет даже самых тончайших частиц, при этом для обычного наблюдателя они - обычные физические тела.


О Вы о буддийских телах подобных радуге. То это не имеет никакого отношения к физ телу.
Кайа это скорее - конгломерат или ещё можно сказать - состояние.
То, что в буддизме часто по другому используется понятие тело, можно более проще понять на примере понятия драгоценного-человеческого-тела, это именно конгломерат и состояние, вот те все свободы и блага и есть  драгоценное-человеческое-тело, а не эти ручки ножки голова.
Так и Кайа это совершенно не те тела, что в нашем западном современном понимании.


Физ тела умирают, распадаются, такова их природа. Можно по разному умереть - это да, но то что родилось как совокупность и умрёт распавшись, когда исчерпаются причины условия эти совокупности поддерживающие.
И даже если гипотетически и удастся достичь некоего "бессмертия", то не дольше существования Земли, Солнца, Вселенной, но и это очень очень гипотетически, по сути не более чем фантазия.

----------


## Юй Кан

> По таким критериям вряд ли удастся установить различие между " христ. грехом " и " будд. неблагой кармой "
> 
> " Кому простите грехи, тому простятся; на ком оставите, на том останутся." (Ин.20.23)
> 
> Эти слова были сказаны апостолам. Священники - их преемники. В разрешительной молитве священник говорит, что он прощает грехи.
> А вообще, покаяние и исповедь - это таинство. В буддизме ( тантрическом ) - то же самое. Грехи ( нарушения самаи, падения и т.д. ) прощаются участием в цоге ( ганапудже ), очищаются многократным обращением-молением к Ваджрасаттве, Ваджрасамае и т.д.
> Бог-Творец христиан на седьмой день творения почил от дел своих (трудов ), а грехи фиксировались причинно-следственным законом. Короче, все наоборот получается. Буддизм с христианством ( в Вашей интерпретации ) меняются местами.
> По-моему, все, что приводит к страданию, есть грех. Точнее, все, что не ведет к прекращению и избавлению от причин страданий, есть грех.


1. Грехи и/или неблагие деяния могут фиксироваться где и как угодно. Не суть. В этом может и не быть отличия. Потому это не рассматривал и не рассматриваю.

2. Основная разница (что и было выделено подчеркиванием) -- в *субъективности* прощающего/карающего Высшего существа (есть расхожая фраза "Бог простит", уж не говоря о том, что любые священники -- лишь посредники между Богом и верующими, т.е. прощают _ни в коем случае_ не они лично, но -- Всевышний) и *объективности* Закона причин и следствий.

3. А вот что до тантр. буддизма или будд. тантризма -- тут имеет место сближение (вплоть до, местами, слияния) оного с христианством. В этом мне пришлось как-то убедиться (подозревал-то и раньше) в ходе жаркого спора с уважаемым переводчиком тиб. текстов Сергеем Хосом, неколебимо отстаивавшем применение слова "грех" в переводах соотв. будд. текстов.

Если же говорить о Палийском каноне (а сам, как правило, говорю именно о нём), то там нет никаких ритуалов, способствующих очищению кармы. Как нет и самого понятия "очищения" оной. (Не будем забывать, что даже обретший совершенное пробуждение Будда Готама страдал от болезней.) И ещё -- "*Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить*" (Дхаммапада).

Обсуждать библ. стих "Кому простите грехи, тому простятся; на ком оставите, на том останутся." (Ин.20.23) просто не хочу, ибо он (как и множество других библейских) толкуется очень по-разному.
А вот что до "отошёл от дел своих" -- просто напомню строку из канонического "Отче наш" ("И остави нам долги наша, / Якоже и мы оставляем их должником нашим"), уж не говоря о молитве мытаря ("Боже, милостив буди ми грешному").

----------

Балдинг (25.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> О Вы о буддийских телах подобных радуге. То это не имеет никакого отношения к физ телу.
> Кайа это скорее - конгломерат или ещё можно сказать - состояние.
> То, что в буддизме часто по другому используется понятие тело, можно более проще понять на примере понятия драгоценного-человеческого-тела, это именно конгломерат и состояние, вот те все свободы и блага и есть  драгоценное-человеческое-тело, а не эти ручки ножки голова.
> Так и Кайа это совершенно не те тела, что в нашем западном современном понимании.
> 
> 
> Физ тела умирают, распадаются, такова их природа. Можно по разному умереть - это да, но то что родилось как совокупность и умрёт распавшись, когда исчерпаются причины условия эти совокупности поддерживающие.
> И даже если гипотетически и удастся достичь некоего "бессмертия", то не дольше существования Земли, Солнца, Вселенной, но и это очень очень гипотетически, по сути не более чем фантазия.


Успешные практики Калачакра тантры, не умирая, в процессе практики реализуют тело пустой
 формы. Апостол Павел так же говорил, что не все умрут, но все изменятся.

----------


## Абхиван

> 1. Грехи и/или неблагие деяния могут фиксироваться где и как угодно. Не суть. В этом может и не быть отличия. Потому это не рассматривал и не рассматриваю.
> 
> 2. Основная разница (что и было выделено подчеркиванием) -- в *субъективности* прощающего/карающего Высшего существа (есть расхожая фраза "Бог простит", уж не говоря о том, что любые священники -- лишь посредники между Богом и верующими, т.е. прощают _ни в коем случае_ не они лично, но -- Всевышний) и *объективности* Закона причин и следствий.
> 
> 3. А вот что до тантр. буддизма или будд. тантризма -- тут имеет место сближение (вплоть до, местами, слияния) оного с христианством. В этом мне пришлось как-то убедиться (подозревал-то и раньше) в ходе жаркого спора с уважаемым переводчиком тиб. текстов Сергеем Хосом, неколебимо отстаивавшем применение слова "грех" в переводах соотв. будд. текстов.
> 
> Если же говорить о Палийском каноне (а сам, как правило, говорю именно о нём), то там нет никаких ритуалов, способствующих очищению кармы. Как нет и самого понятия "очищения" оной. (Не будем забывать, что даже обретший совершенное пробуждение Будда Готама страдал от болезней.) И ещё -- "*Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить*" (Дхаммапада).
> 
> Обсуждать библ. стих "Кому простите грехи, тому простятся; на ком оставите, на том останутся." (Ин.20.23) просто не хочу, ибо он (как и множество других библейских) толкуется очень по-разному.
> А вот что до "отошёл от дел своих" -- просто напомню строку из канонического "Отче наш" ("И остави нам долги наша, / Якоже и мы оставляем их должником нашим"), уж не говоря о молитве мытаря ("Боже, милостив буди ми грешному").


Прощает именно священник " властью данной ему от Бога ". 
В ваджраяне и в христианстве есть то, что передается от Совершенного несовершенному ( грешному ) и благодаря чему совершаются те действия, которые совершить несовершенный сам не может. В ваджраяне это благословения линии преемственности, а в христианстве - благодать Святого Духа. В Палийском каноне о них нет ни слова. В Тхераваде полагаются исключительно на свои силы.

Обращаться с молитвой о прощении грехов могут к Богу-Отцу, но прощаются грехи в таинстве покаяния и исповеди священником.
К тому же, " Боже " и " Отце Наш " не следует понимать как обращение исключительно к Богу-Творцу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прощает именно священник " властью данной ему от Бога ".


Это лишь один (наиболее комфортный : ) из целого ряда вариантов толкования стиха, обсуждать который я отказался.




> В ваджраяне и в христианстве есть то, что передается от Совершенного несовершенному ( грешному ) и благодаря чему совершаются те действия, которые совершить несовершенный сам не может. В ваджраяне это благословения линии преемственности, а в христианстве - благодать Святого Духа. В Палийском каноне о них нет ни слова. В Тхераваде полагаются исключительно на свои силы.


Вы правильно поняли сказанное мною. Это я и имел в виду, цитируя, в частности, Дхаммападу.
Сходное с тем, что имеет место в Ваджраяне, происходит и в ветвях, именуемых амидаисткими. Объяснение же этому сближению с христ-вом даётся очень простое и оно наверняка Вам известно.




> Обращаться с молитвой о прощении грехов могут к Богу-Отцу, но прощаются грехи в таинстве покаяния и исповеди священником.
> К тому же, " Боже " и " Отце Наш " не следует понимать как обращение исключительно к Богу-Творцу.


В Православии (говорю только о нём, чтоб не растекаться и не путаться, усугубляя непонимание) есть догматическое представление о неразделимости Бога Отца, Бога Сына и Бога Духа Святого.
К слову, отойди Бог от дел после изгнания из Рая, не было бы Бога Сына...

----------


## Абхиван

> 1)Это лишь один (наиболее комфортный : ) из целого ряда вариантов толкования стиха, обсуждать который я отказался.
> 
> 
> 2) Вы правильно поняли сказанное мною. Это я и имел в виду, цитируя, в частности, Дхаммападу.
> Сходное с тем, что имеет место в Ваджраяне, происходит и в ветвях, именуемых амидаисткими. Объяснение же этому сближению с христ-вом даётся очень простое и оно наверняка Вам известно.
> 
> 
> 3) В Православии (говорю только о нём, чтоб не растекаться и не путаться, усугубляя непонимание) есть догматическое представление о неразделимости Бога Отца, Бога Сына и Бога Духа Святого.
> К слову, отойди Бог от дел после изгнания из Рая, не было бы Бога Сына...


1) Это не один из вариантов толкования стиха, а это слова из разрешительной молитвы, входящей в чинопоследование исповеди. Чин исповеди не истолковывают. Вот эта молитва:

" Господь и Бог наш, Иисус Христос, по благодати и щедротам Своего человеколюбия, да простит тебе, чадо (имя), все согрешения твои, и я, недостойный иерей, властью Его, мне данною, прощаю и разрешаю тебя от всех грехов твоих во имя Отца и Сына и Святого Духа. Аминь."

2) По-моему, буддизм никогда не сближался с христианством. Да и Ваджраяна существовала задолго до появления христианства. И христианство ничего не заимствовало из буддизма.

3) В догматике речь идет не о неразделимости Троицы, а об единосущности т.е. о единой природе трех лиц Троицы. Ипостаси, т.е. лица Троицы, различаются.
Что касается неучастия Бога-Творца во всем том, что происходит с творением после окончания шестого дня творения, то могу сказать, что в христианстве существует учение, правда, не догматическое, о том, что сейчас продолжается седьмой день творения и Бог-Творец творческих актов больше не совершает, а все регулируется уже заложенными в творение механизмами поддержания существования и его развития. ( Я, кстати, не могу согласиться и принять это учение ).

Мы удалились от главного и ушли в разбор несущественных деталей. Главным я вижу вопрос о том сознании, которое определяет и управляет физиологией человека. Воздействовать на это сознание с помощью учения невозможно. Для его преображения используются другие ( не интеллектуальные ) средства. В сутрическом буддизме таких средств нет, но они имеются в христианстве и в ваджраяне. О них я уже кое-что писал.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Успешные практики Калачакра тантры, не умирая, в процессе практики реализуют тело пустой
>  формы..


О чём и пишу.
Тело здесь это уже перевод. И это специальный термин охватывающий значением то семантическое поле, которое не присуще (уже не присуще) русскому слову(западному понятию) - тело.

Это можно ещё было перевести (кроме как конгломерат или состояние) ещё и словом - _корпус_ .
Возможно _корпус_  даже может быть более удачней, так как кроме употребления, как _тело_ в нашем смысле, возможны ещё и такие употребления, как напр. -  _армейский корпус, дипломатический корпус, корпус текстов и т. д._
Вроде возможно в русском языке и слова _тело_ в более архаичном широком значении, как напр. - тело текста, тело песни, тело сказания и т.д.
Как пример можно ещё привести архаичное  употребление - Тело Христово, Тело Церкви.

Тоже и с _руупа_, переводящееся как _форма_, имеющее в том числе и значения свойственные и сохранённые в русском языке напр. в таких словосочетаниях - _научная форма, формы документов, по форме, в форме идеи и т.д._

И такое в буддизме сплошь и рядом, когда используются слова с их более архаичным значением или более широким семантическим полем. Которые, значения, для нас уже архаичны, редко употребляемы, а то и вовсе вышедшие из обихода.

----------


## Абхиван

> О чём и пишу.
> Тело здесь это уже перевод. И это специальный термин охватывающий значением то семантическое поле, которое не присуще (уже не присуще) русскому слову(западному понятию) - тело.
> 
> Это можно ещё было перевести (кроме как конгломерат или состояние) ещё и словом - _корпус_ .
> Возможно _корпус_  даже может быть более удачней, так как кроме употребления, как _тело_ в нашем смысле, возможны ещё и такие употребления, как напр. -  _армейский корпус, дипломатический корпус, корпус текстов и т. д._
> Вроде возможно в русском языке и слова _тело_ в более архаичном широком значении, как напр. - тело текста, тело песни, тело сказания и т.д.
> Как пример можно ещё привести архаичное  употребление - Тело Христово, Тело Церкви.
> 
> Тоже и с _руупа_, переводящееся как _форма_, имеющее в том числе и значения свойственные и сохранённые в русском языке напр. в таких словосочетаниях - _научная форма, формы документов, по форме, в форме идеи и т.д._
> ...


Если бы Вы все это написали о дхармакае, то я бы с Вами согласился, но я веду речь о формном теле Будды.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2017)

----------


## Абхиван

> Успешные практики Калачакра тантры, не умирая, в процессе практики реализуют тело пустой
>  формы. Апостол Павел так же говорил, что не все умрут, но все изменятся.


Чтобы исключить недопонимания изменю текст своего комментария таким образом:

 Успешные практики Калачакра тантры, не умирая, в процессе практики трансформируют свое физическое тело в тело "пустой формы". Физическое тело при этом полностью исчезает, а тело " пустой форму " может себя проявлять разнообразным образом, действуя и демонстрируя себя и на физическом плане. 

Апостол Павел так же говорил, что не все умрут, но все изменятся.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если бы Вы все это написали о дхармакае, то я бы с Вами согласился, но я веду речь о формном теле Будды.


В том то и дело, что там также _кайа, Руупакайа_.
Тоже специфическое значение _кайа_, плюс специфическое же значение _руупа_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1) Это не один из вариантов толкования стиха, а это слова из разрешительной молитвы, входящей в чинопоследование исповеди. Чин исповеди не истолковывают. Вот эта молитва:
> 
> " Господь и Бог наш, Иисус Христос, по благодати и щедротам Своего человеколюбия, да простит тебе, чадо (имя), все согрешения твои, и я, недостойный иерей, властью Его, мне данною, прощаю и разрешаю тебя от всех грехов твоих во имя Отца и Сына и Святого Духа. Аминь."


Этого текста нет в Библии. (Которой при обсуждении христ-ва стараюсь придерживаться сам.) 
Стало быть, он создан в пределах внутреннего церковного канона, служащего, в частности, возвышению священства...
Подобное есть и в Ваджраяне, и ещё... Это -- просто реплика, не для обсуждения.




> 2) По-моему, буддизм никогда не сближался с христианством. Да и Ваджраяна существовала задолго до появления христианства. И христианство ничего не заимствовало из буддизма.


Только что обсудили базовое (на уровне мистического покровительства земных существ высшими существами) сходство более поздних, чем изложенная в ПК, версий буддизма с христ-вом, а теперь, оказалось, что по-Вашему всё не так, потому как надо разбираться с возрастом учений... При этом в "по-Вашему" вообще выпало базовое отличие учения ПК от данного в Библии, только о котором только и была речь у меня. 
Не вижу логики, но... Ну какое кому дело до неё, если есть вера, помогающая жить и спасаться (либо -- в раю, либо -- в чистых землях).




> 3) В догматике речь идет не о неразделимости Троицы, а об единосущности т.е. о единой природе трех лиц Троицы. Ипостаси, т.е. лица Троицы, различаются.
> Что касается неучастия Бога-Творца во всем том, что происходит с творением после окончания шестого дня творения, то могу сказать, что в христианстве существует учение, правда, не догматическое, о том, что сейчас продолжается седьмой день творения и Бог-Творец творческих актов больше не совершает, а все регулируется уже заложенными в творение механизмами поддержания существования и его развития. ( Я, кстати, не могу согласиться и принять это учение ).


Ну, ересей в христ-ве -- без числа. Не о них речь.




> Мы удалились от главного и ушли в разбор несущественных деталей. Главным я вижу вопрос о том сознании, которое определяет и управляет физиологией человека. Воздействовать на это сознание с помощью учения невозможно. Для его преображения используются другие ( не интеллектуальные ) средства. В сутрическом буддизме таких средств нет, но они имеются в христианстве и в ваджраяне. О них я уже кое-что писал.


Будда Готама полагал, что эти "средства" и не нужны...
А так -- согласен, что дальнейшее обсуждение лишено смысла.

Ещё чуть, как бы на полях.
_Образно_ о разнице между учением Иисуса и учением Будды Готамы можно сказать, что учение Иисуса -- для умов "детских", ещё не готовых принять на себя всю ответственность за свои поступки и жизнь. Тогда как буддизм ПК обращён к умам "взрослым", готовым двигаться по Пути самостоятельно, принимая исключительно на себя... и т.д.

----------

Балдинг (25.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 2) По-моему, буддизм никогда не сближался с христианством. Да и Ваджраяна существовала задолго до появления христианства. *И христианство ничего не заимствовало из буддизма.*.


Разрешите не согласится.

Далеко не факт, что не заимствовали. Особенно если принимать в расчёт буддизм тот который был  именно традиционный индийский буддизм (чьи следы кстати есть и в странах Индокитая и островах Индийского океана), а не современные западные реконструкции выдаваемые за ортодоксию.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.11.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Вдохните. Глубже. Еще глубже. Как только можете глубоко. Попробуйте еще хотя бы чуть-чуть. Перестаньте вдыхать. Держитесь. Вдохните еще. Теперь просто перестаньте вдыхать и удерживать воздух, расслабьтесь. Наблюдайте нерожденный выдох.


Простота и доступность наблюдения татхагаты даже для буддистов со стажем может показаться чрезмерным упрощением буддизма. Всё этакое запредельное обязано быть труднодостижимым.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Простота и доступность наблюдения татхагаты даже для буддистов со стажем может показаться чрезмерным упрощением буддизма. Всё этакое запредельное обязано быть труднодостижимым.


А если вообще убрать применения к буддийским терминам понятий "запредельного",  "трансцендентного", "архимистического", "суперсвятости" и тому подобного ?
Как излишние надуманные сущности.
(п.с. и  причин для сомнений(использую это слово в общепринятом значении) не будет, или хотя бы их поубавится ; ) )

----------


## Монферран

> А если вообще убрать применения к буддийским терминам понятий "запредельного",  "трансцендентного", "архимистического", "суперсвятости" и тому подобного ?
> Как излишние надуманные сущности.
> (п.с. и  причин для сомнений(использую это слово в общепринятом значении) не будет, или хотя бы их поубавится ; ) )


Термины - это всего лишь средство. Самые обычные термины, вроде нирваны, татхагаты, самбхогакайи - за ними люди могут воображать фантастические сущности. Дескать, кто-то иногда, по особым случаям достигает. Речь не о небуддийских терминах. Самую что ни на есть буддийскую нирванну не удаётся заметить между мыслями. И тогда правильный термин не выполняет своего назначения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2017), Фил (26.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Термины - это всего лишь средство. Самые обычные термины, вроде нирваны, татхагаты, самбхогакайи - за ними люди могут воображать фантастические сущности. Дескать, кто-то иногда, по особым случаям достигает. Речь не о небуддийских терминах. Самую что ни на есть буддийскую нирванну не удаётся заметить между мыслями. И тогда правильный термин не выполняет своего назначения.


Да.
И уменя речь не о буддийских терминах, а о понятиях кои к ним прицепляют.

Это подобно если бы к терминологии западной науки, цепляли понятия  "запредельного", "трансцендентного", "архимистического", "суперсвятости" и тому подобного.
И с таким прицепом изучали лекции и трактаты учёных.

----------

Фил (26.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да.
> И уменя речь не о буддийских терминах, а о понятиях кои к ним прицепляют.
> 
> Это подобно если бы к терминологии западной науки, цепляли понятияятия  "запредельного", "трансцендентного", "архимистического", "суперсвятости" и тому подобного.
> И с таким прицепом изучали лекции и трактаты учёных.


А на вопросы студентов, что вот это место как-то непонятно, отвечать "это не каждому дано понять"  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2017)

----------


## Йен

Вроде бы такая простая вещь, как изменить привычки (привычка цепляться), действительно запредельно трудна, а для многих практически недостижима и трансцедентна )

----------


## Won Soeng

С невыразимостью праджни ничего не поделать. Несводимость к прекращения к возникновению не устранить. Тренсцендентное - не значит не постижимое. Значит лишь - лежащее за пределами как рационального, так и иррационального.

Но, поскольку праджня естественным образом применяется каждый миг, да и невозмутимость, хоть и редкий гость, а заглядывает в сознание, то и Дхарма, запредельная пониманию, обнаруживается и принимается за опору независимо от возможности объяснить или объясняемое - распознать.

Если ни упрощать и не усложнять, то повседневная практика следить за возникновением и прекращеним в сознании влечений, влекущих образов и влекущихся совокупностей ведет прямо к ясности и невозмутимости ума

----------

Монферран (27.11.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> ....
> 
> Если ни упрощать и не усложнять, то повседневная практика следить за возникновением и прекращеним в сознании влечений, влекущих образов и влекущихся совокупностей ведет прямо к ясности и невозмутимости ума


Здесь очень естественно _сомнение_ такое:

волны набегают на берег и откатывают в море, 
сидеть на берегу и наблюдать за зарождением и прекращением - вполне себе не сложно,
это может превратиться в привычку и стать неотъемлемой частью жизни,
но фиг знает, куда это приведёт.

В невозмутимость как цель наблюдения можно только _верить_ (возможно, невозмутимость достижима).
Прямо сейчас, будучи слегка возмущённым, наблюдая, человек не прекратит возмущение наблюдением (тогда бы речь шла не о вере, а очевидном факте).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здесь очень естественно _сомнение_ такое:
> 
> волны набегают на берег и откатывают в море, 
> сидеть на берегу и наблюдать за зарождением и прекращением - вполне себе не сложно,
> это может превратиться в привычку и стать неотъемлемой частью жизни,
> но фиг знает, куда это приведёт.
> 
> В невозмутимость как цель наблюдения можно только _верить_ (возможно, невозмутимость достижима).
> Прямо сейчас, будучи слегка возмущённым, наблюдая, человек не прекратит возмущение наблюдением (тогда бы речь шла не о вере, а очевидном факте).


Невозмутимость не цель, а средство. Невозмутимость не достигается, а обнажается с прекращением возмутимости. Тот, кто осознает, что кулак сжат, может прекратить его сжимать. 

Привычка стремиться - лишь затмевает покой, но никак его не устраняет. Достаточно обнаружить покой и пребывать в нем снова и снова, развивая способность сохранять покой и удовлетворенность в любой ситуации, не терять покоящийся и удовлетворенный ум. 

Речь вовсе не идет о каких-то невнятных и бесцельных упражнениях.

Сначала нужно рассмотреть неудовлетворенность. Неудовлетворенность возникает каждый момент сознания, в этом нет какой-то сложности или проблемы. 
Затем нужно рассмотреть причину неудовлетворенности - влечения (тут небольшая сложность, влечение это то, что влечет, а не сам процесс влечения чего-то чем-то, в общем - это образы, которые могут увлекать ум). 
Затем нужно рассмотреть прекращение неудовлетворенности. Неудовлетворенность прекращается так же каждый момент сознания и в этом рассмотрении тоже нет никакой сложности или проблемы, за исключением мистификации прекращения, попыток искать что-то необычное, незнакомое.
И только затем - необходимо рассмотреть путь к прекращению влечений - шила, праджня и самадхи.

----------

Монферран (27.11.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Невозмутимость не цель, а средство. Невозмутимость не достигается, а обнажается с прекращением возмутимости. Тот, кто осознает, что кулак сжат, может прекратить его сжимать. 
> 
> Привычка стремиться - лишь затмевает покой, но никак его не устраняет. Достаточно обнаружить покой и пребывать в нем снова и снова, развивая способность сохранять покой и удовлетворенность в любой ситуации, не терять покоящийся и удовлетворенный ум. 
> 
> Речь вовсе не идет о каких-то невнятных и бесцельных упражнениях.
> 
> Сначала нужно рассмотреть неудовлетворенность. Неудовлетворенность возникает каждый момент сознания, в этом нет какой-то сложности или проблемы. 
> Затем нужно рассмотреть причину неудовлетворенности - влечения (тут небольшая сложность, влечение это то, что влечет, а не сам процесс влечения чего-то чем-то, в общем - это образы, которые могут увлекать ум). 
> Затем нужно рассмотреть прекращение неудовлетворенности. Неудовлетворенность прекращается так же каждый момент сознания и в этом рассмотрении тоже нет никакой сложности или проблемы, за исключением мистификации прекращения, попыток искать что-то необычное, незнакомое.
> И только затем - необходимо рассмотреть путь к прекращению влечений - шила, праджня и самадхи.


Например, я неудовлетворён. Но сатисфакшн. Влечения иногда можно рассмотреть: "вот эта влечёт". Иногда нельзя рассмотреть: "муторно что-то на душе, а почему?" И даже когда влечение можно разглядеть - попробуй-ка его прекратить просто разглядывая! Дудки! Может ещё даже больше захотеться то, что уже влечёт.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Например, я неудовлетворён. Но сатисфакшн. Влечения иногда можно рассмотреть: "вот эта влечёт". Иногда нельзя рассмотреть: "муторно что-то на душе, а почему?" И даже когда влечение можно разглядеть - попробуй-ка его прекратить просто разглядывая! Дудки! Может ещё даже больше захотеться то, что уже влечёт.


Вот как раз когда не ясно, не видно влечений, необходимо практиковать самадхи. Тренировать однонаправленность, снова, снова возвращать внимание к выбранному предмету. 

Потому что в одном сообщении Вы пишете, что наблюдать не сложно, в следующем Вы пишете, что дудки. 

Наблюдайте прекращение влечений. Это объединяет шила-праджня-самадхи в одну практику и называется "пребывать в нерожденном".

Начните с наблюдения выдохов. Выдох как прекращение вдоха не имеет других условий возникновения, это просто расслабление, освобождение.

----------

Монферран (27.11.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот как раз когда не ясно, не видно влечений, необходимо практиковать самадхи. Тренировать однонаправленность, снова, снова возвращать внимание к выбранному предмету. 
> 
> Потому что в одном сообщении Вы пишете, что наблюдать не сложно, в следующем Вы пишете, что дудки. 
> 
> Наблюдайте прекращение влечений. Это объединяет шила-праджня-самадхи в одну практику и называется "пребывать в нерожденном".
> 
> Начните с наблюдения выдохов. Выдох как прекращение вдоха не имеет других условий возникновения, это просто расслабление, освобождение.


Сейчас просто так модно: сказать что-нибудь, и затем когда ловят на слове, отнекиваться, дескать неправильно поняли, вырвали из контекста...
Да, легко наблюдать вдохи и выдохи.
Но умиротворения достичь нелегко.
Повторюсь: умиротворение выглядит предметом веры. Возможно, я буду умиротворён, но сейчас я обеспокоен. Даже наблюдая содержание сознания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сейчас просто так модно: сказать что-нибудь, и затем когда ловят на слове, отнекиваться, дескать неправильно поняли, вырвали из контекста...
> Да, легко наблюдать вдохи и выдохи.
> Но умиротворения достичь нелегко.
> Повторюсь: умиротворение выглядит предметом веры. Возможно, я буду умиротворён, но сейчас я обеспокоен. Даже наблюдая содержание сознания.


У Вас сейчас нет хорошо воспринятого и запомненного образа умиротворения. Попробуйте почитать длинную сутру или Дхарани и через какое-то время Вы можете обнаружить, что ум успокоен, умиротворен. Когда образ уже хорошо запомнен, обнаруживать умиротворение получается чаще и пребывать в нем устойчивие. Но все равно будут времена, когда успокоиться не удается. Это не должно расстраивать и разочаровывать. Иногда внимание легко направляется и поглощается предметом, иногда не удается совсем.

Обычно в зависимости от вида помех есть соответствующий метод. Если ум крутится вокруг каких-то мыслей, помогает громкое и выразительное начитывание мантр или дхарани. Если присутствует телесный дискомфорт, могут помочь простирания или медитация ходьбы. 

Но в тот самый момент, когда внимание только направлено, всегда есть и захваченность внимания и в этот момент ум вполне умиротворен. Нужно распознать этот момент и пребывать в нем снова и снова направляя внимание и наблюдая момент поглощенности внимания предметом, который расширяется и возрастает при уделении ему внимания.

----------

Монферран (27.11.2017)

----------

